# Question for the professional plumber



## Jspence (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm working on a job doing the hardwood flooring, but noticed the plumber doing some work in the place. When he left I went around to see how he did a few things and all of his work seems suspect to me. In speaking with him he told me he is a master plumber and he was the person who pulled the plumbing permits and all that. I do my own plumbing work time to time and well I don't think I've ever seen a outside spicket look like this maybe I'm wrong which is why I ask this questions to the pros. Does this look right to you, if it passes code it is what it is but does this look legit?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Please don't double post.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Well the double post may be well worth it just to see such S.H.I.T. work.

Its clear the man doing this work has had, Serious High Intense Training, **** for short, any one one that can produce **** work like this needs to have his **** work on the interweb.

I wish this guy had a u tube showing his **** work for every one to see, its not every day you get to see **** work like this :laughing:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Jspence said:


> Does this look right to you, if it passes code it is what it is but does this look legit?


Looks like the plumber may be a closet flasher... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

is that a plastic elbow?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Master what? It looks ridiculous and freeze-worthy.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Looks like it would have taken long to mangle that mess together than to do it properly

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

could be a reason behind it you never know.

A customer of mine has something similar outside of a 12" high crawlspace , they wanted a sillcock on a certain wall to water plants in a garden. Plumber used pex because he knew they would never remember to turn water off, he was right they always forget. He fixes it just about every year, if he used a normal pex sillcock the connection would be in the crawlspace and not easily fixable. Maybe this house has similar issue.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Did he miss on his first hole...certainly didn't seal either. At least he used a vacuum breaker...all else is a hot mess! 

Hope that's not a high UV saturated wall exposure.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I just saw that he fastened to drop ell with pins 

So much for easy repairing a problematic sillcock


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

That is nuts


----------



## Jspence (Mar 10, 2013)

Warren said:


> Please don't double post.




My fault it's an issue with Tapatalk not me but I will make sure to double check next time.


----------



## Jspence (Mar 10, 2013)

So what you pros think, it passes code doesn't it? Given he comes back and seals holes and yes he did miss the first time but he's got a journeyman doing the work while he sits over his shoulder, in which he uses it as an excuse most of the time.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

If an inspector here saw something like that he'd have a stroke.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

That isn't even rated to have a 5 pound sink dropped on it. The pipes would like break if someone attempted to test their durability.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Please tell me it's like a drain line for some other option and it isn't actually a regular water line.

Or since a regular frost free hose bib would have took only 3min. And that mess took 45min they could charge more for time and materials?


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Sorry but I gotta ask is that your handy work?

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## P42003 (Jun 15, 2016)

Looks like somebody didn't want to go in the crawlspace to run a proper spicket, or they didn't want to buy the right size masonry bit to fit one.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

That might last for a couple years in a warmer climate, but it would only survive a few weeks into winter in Illinois.

I would call that a DIY job at best if I saw it around here.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Pex-o-rama.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Hack. Yep the title says Carpenter but I've been around long enough to spot hack work in nearly any trade. This is classic hackery.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

P42003 said:


> Looks like somebody didn't want to go in the crawlspace to run a proper spicket, or they didn't want to buy the right size masonry bit to fit one.


I think you're right on both counts....wonder what he charged for this beautiful ingenuity? 

Drill 1 1/4" hole in masonry....45 to 60 seconds (I being generous here) 

Remove stem and prepare frost free for soldering 3 minutes (again) 

Turn water off cut existing pipe and solder ...I'll give it 15 or 20 minutes yeah crawls are nasty give it 30 minutes 

let pipe cool reinstall frost free stem....turn water back on 

point is this job could have been done right in a hour or less by a professional this asshat probably used shark bites for his connection to the feed line.................HACK


----------



## Jspence (Mar 10, 2013)

Thread update::: just went back to the house and the dam plumber struck again, he sneaks over does this shotty work at night and disappears like the plumbing tooth fairy!! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

_"like the plumbing tooth fairy.."_ 

Thanks for the laugh. :thumbsup:


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

He is afraid of the crawlspace


----------



## Pinkape404 (Oct 25, 2014)

Well .... looks like I've got a potential water extraction job  - hey mind dropping my card off there  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

